# Beztēma >  Baterija 3LR12

## imisso

Tāpat kā ar Honkongas tranzistoriem, arī Rīgā pirktajām baterijām (plakanajām), nevar zināt kas ‘’lācītim‘’vēderā. 
Sony rakstīts ka ražota Ķīnā, iekšā elementi resni, pilnībā aizpilda konteineru.
Camelion, izcelsmes valsts nav norādīta, iekšā AA baterijas, stipri tievākas (viena ar visiem uzrakstiem).

----------


## JenertAndzins

smieklīgi būtu tad, ja Sony veiktspēja būtu sliktāka. Bet gan jau tā nav.

----------


## Ints

Par šito varat ierēkt
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XQ4tIzgB1g

----------


## sasasa

būs jāsāk izķidāt ebay pirktos kondiķus  ::

----------


## Ints

Rubicon jau nebija tik slikti, bet tas ietaupījums uz kapacitāti gan iespārda ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Es domaju ka viniem maz galas tiek tapec tik halturistiski vini razo. Varbut vergo 12 stundas tajos cehos. 
Un tie ir kadi nelegalie razotaji.

----------

